# My first step



## Gardener (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings and love to one and all,

I live in Lebanon, and i would like to take my first step into the Freemasonry. 

Please, advise. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.freemasonlb.net/home1.html


----------



## Gardener (Mar 8, 2014)

MarkR said:


> http://www.freemasonlb.net/home1.html



Thank you beloved, i've sent an email, and ill be waiting the answer.

Much love


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 10, 2014)

Gardener said:


> Thank you beloved, i've sent an email, and ill be waiting the answer.



Please also send paper mail.  Some lodges are not good at reading their email.


----------



## Gardener (Mar 11, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Please also send paper mail.  Some lodges are not good at reading their email.



Unfortunetely they only mentioned an email address no other address or phone number.

Are you in contact with any true member in Lebanon ?

Much love



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RyanC (Mar 11, 2014)

If you go to askamason.com they have a hole post on regular lodges in Lebanon, addresses, and contact info. This is from that site. 
Below are the meeting times and where available, addresses of the Scottish lodge in Lebanon:


The District Grand Lodge of Lebanon under the jurisdiction of The Grand Lodge of Scotland has the following lodges in Lebanon:
1.  Peace Lodge 908 meets in Beirut First and third Friday, October to June 
Ghooussoub Building, 4th Floor, Dora, Beirut 
2.  Kadisha Lodge 1002 meets in Beirut Third Wednesday October to June and 4th Wednesday in January 
Peace Lodge Building, Rue Beshara Khoury, Beirut 
3.  ZahlÃ© Lodge 1047 meets in Zahle Second and fourth Saturday March to November 
Housh Al-Zaraani, ZahlÃ© 
4.  El-Mizab Lodge 1130 meets in Tripoli Second and fourth Tuesday October to June 
Freemasons’ Building, St Elie Street, El-Mina, Tripoli 
5.  Mount Lebanon Lodge 1312 meets in Beirut First Thursday October to June and third Thursday January 
Peace Lodge Building, Rue Beshara Khoury, Beirut 
6.  Harmony Lodge 1830 meets Beirut First and third Saturday March to November


For the District Grand Lodge of Syria-Lebanon under the Jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of New York, can be contacted with the following information:


1.  Syrio-American Lodge # 1 operates in English, in Beirut. 
2.  New York Lodge # 2 operates in Arabic, in Beirut. 
3.  Fakhruddin Lodge # 3 operates in Arabic, in Beirut. 
4.  Souleiman Lodge # 5 operates in Arabic, in Amioun, North Lebanon. 
5.  El Berdawni Lodge # 7 operates in Arabic, in Zahle, Bekaa Valley. 
(http://www.elberdownielodge.org/index.html) 
6.  El Marj Lodge # 8 operates in Arabic, in Beirut. 
7.  Turbol Lodge # 9 operates in Arabic, in Tripoli, North Lebanon. 
8.  Lebanon Lodge #10 operates in English, in Beirut
9.  Ani Lodge # 11 operates in Armenian, in Beirut. 
10.  Three Pillars Lodge #12 operates in French, in Beirut.


Contact: http://www.nymasons.org/contactus.html?view=foxcontact




The Grand Lodge of The District of Colombia has one Lodge operating on Lebanon:


1-  Phoenix Lodge # 1001 meets in Fanar, Beirut third Tuesday of each month.


Contact lodge secretary through http://www.dcgrandlodge.org on the following email: assaad_feghali@hotmail.com
For Scottish Rite, there is the Princes of Lebanon (Scottish Rite Club under jurisdiction of the Valley of New York City)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am being voted on 17 March 14. I am very hopeful and confident that I will be accepted. I am 58 years old and I very much want the be a member of this great origanisationship. I ask everyone to wish me luck. Thank you.


----------



## Elie alkhoury (Dec 12, 2018)

Gardener said:


> Greetings and love to one and all,
> 
> I live in Lebanon, and i would like to take my first step into the Freemasonry.
> 
> ...


Hello brother can you help me to be member in masons lebanon beyrout thanks


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 12, 2018)

Elie alkhoury said:


> Hello brother can you help me to be member in masons lebanon beyrout thanks


We’ve previously posted a link, just up there a bit.


----------

